# What was the best war



## Valar (Jan 7, 2002)

What does everyone think was the best war? Starting from the first against melkor to the bang up to date with the war of the rings? Or does anyone think the one going on the prancing pony is the best?!?


----------



## Ragnarok (Jan 7, 2002)

Fall of Gondolin

You got High Elven Kings going up against Dragons, Balrogs, and a hell of a lot of Orcs.

The Prancing Pony forum is for the guild stuff mainly. This post is fine where it is.


----------



## chrome_rocknave (Jan 8, 2002)

I've always been partial to the Battle of Helms Deep. I like the fact that Legolas and Gimli keep track of how many orcs they've killed. Also, I like the Ents and I'm glad they helped out at that battle!


----------



## Valar (Jan 8, 2002)

Not really a war though, just to be picky, sorry! If where talking about battles, what about when merry kills the king of the nazgul, Go little guys!


----------



## Walter (Jan 8, 2002)

The best war was the one that has been avoided! Well, IMO anyway...


----------



## The Phony Pope (Jan 9, 2002)

My favorite WAR is the one in the first age against Morgoth. My favorite BATTLE is either the seige of Gondolin or Nirnaeth Arnoediad (even though the elves lost both of them)


----------



## Rian (Jan 11, 2002)

My favorite battle was the battle of five armies in the Hobbit. Those who would have been foes take up arms together against an even greater threat. I think that was pretty cool.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 11, 2002)

Well I haven't read that much about ti but I think the first was against Sauron seems the best. My favorite battle was hands down Helms Deep. That's one of my favorite chapters in the book!


----------



## Samwise (Jan 14, 2002)

It's hard to say really. I don't have just one favorite battle. I kinda liked the battle of Helm's Deep, but the first time I read it, it seemed to go on forever. When I read it a second time, I noticed it's not really that long. I do like how Legolas and Gimli had the contest to see who could slay the most orcs. If I have to pick a favorite battle, mine would probably be the most odd choice of all. I really liked how Tolkien described the part when Frodo claims the ring for himself and Tolkien tells what's going on in Sauron's mind, and how he diverted all his power to destroying Frodo and getting his ring back. I also think the aftermath of the battle with Shelob was very well written. You've known Frodo for almost half a year, experience his emotion and traveled with him all the way into Mordor, and you think he's dead! I almost cried at that part. Maybe some of you didn't get into the book as much as I did, but I really hope Peter Jackson doesn't ruin that part in his movie.


----------



## Samwise (Mar 11, 2002)

*poll*

My first poll didn't work out (as you might've found out) I want to know what was your favorite book in the LOTR trilogy. here's the address:http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3259


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Mar 12, 2002)

Top 5

1 War of the wrath Unbelivable best of valinor against best of morgoth
2 Gondolin 
3 Nirnaeth Arneodiad
4 Dagor Bragollach
5 The one in the early years



But the best ever will be the one in which turin kills morgoth, that would be mad.


----------



## Mormegil (Mar 12, 2002)

The war of Dwarves and Orcs, culminmating in the Battle of Azanulbizar is my favourite. The Dwarves kicked some serious ass.


----------



## jks13 (Mar 12, 2002)

war of the ring


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Apr 7, 2002)

The best battle/war has to be the Battle of Nanduhirion also called the Battle of Azanulbizar and the Battle of the Mines of Moria, that took place below of the East-gate of Moria in the winter of III 2799. The battle was fought in the valley of Nanduhirion beneath Moria's gates. The Orcs were more numerous, and held the higher ground at the head of the valley. The Dwarves under Thráin II were better equipped and were rallied late in the battle by the arrival of reinforcements, commanded by Thráin's cousin Náin. There was great loss on both sides, but eventually the Dwarves had the victory; Dáin Ironfoot - just thirty-three years old at the time - slew Azog on the steps of Moria. This is also where Thorin received his surname, Oakenshield.


----------

